# ALSA - Probleme (SOLVED)

## Asmodan

Hallo erstmal, ich bin ein bischen am verzweifeln, ich habe letztes WE angefangen Gentoo zu installieren (nach Handbuch) und hab dann nach einigen google stunden doch irgendwann mal kde gesehen - nur ohne sound.

Ich habe dann mehrmals die Alsa anleitung ( http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml ) verfolgt, (die Version mit in den Kernel gebaut) aber leider ohne Erfolg, jetzt hab ich alles deaktiviert im Kernel was mit Sound zu tun hat um es mal ohne zu probieren. Bei 

grep SOUND .config

kommt bei mir allerdings

CONFIG_SOUND is not set

Dazu kann ich leider nichts sinnvolles finden wie ich das aktivieren kann, das einzige wäre die Soundunterstützung im Kernel wieder aktivieren (ca 30. kernel dann...) aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Aktion.

Kann mir da evtl mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke schon im  Voraus für die Mühe.Last edited by Asmodan on Wed Jul 25, 2007 8:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## giga89

CONFIG_SOUND muss aber gesetzt sein, sonst kannst du ja gar nicht mit einer lieben Soundkarte reden  :Wink:  .

Lediglich im Untermenü müssen ALSA und OSS deaktiviert sein.

Dann müsste das Paket alsa-driver ausreichen.

----------

## Asmodan

Und wo wird das dann genau gesetzt?

Man muss ja laut anleitung sich entscheiden zwischen im Kernel oder eben nicht:

"Die zwei Optionen sind:

   1. ALSA aus dem Kernel heraus zu benutzen. Dies ist die empfohlene Methode.

   2. Gentoos media-sound/alsa-driver Paket verwenden."

----------

## giga89

Ja, das hast du richtig erfasst, nur hast du das auch befolgt?

Welchen Weg möchtest du denn jetzt nehmen?

----------

## Asmodan

den 2. , im kernel hat ja nicht geklappt, deswegen hab ich alles mit sound rausgeschmissenund neuen kernel gemacht..

----------

## Asmodan

ok scheint jetzt soweit zu klappen das ich emerge alsa-driver erfolgreich mache, aber alsconf findet nix, beim booten meldet er Fehler mit dem soundmodul intel8x0 , in der Anleitung steht noch ne sache die ich nicht weiss ie ich das überprüfen kann:

/usr/src/linux zeigt auf den Kernel, mit dem ALSA arbeiten soll.

da ich ja einige kernel gebaut habe sollte ich das mal prüfen - aber ich weiss nicht wie.

----------

## franzf

 *Asmodan wrote:*   

> da ich ja einige kernel gebaut habe sollte ich das mal prüfen - aber ich weiss nicht wie.

 

```
cd /usr/src

ls -l
```

Das zeigt dir die Einträge in /usr/src mit detallierten Infos. 

Da solltest du sowas finden:

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 12. Jul 21:31 linux -> linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

Das markierte ist die Info die du suchst  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Mehr info: 

* man ls

* ls --help

----------

## SinoTech

 *Asmodan wrote:*   

> ok scheint jetzt soweit zu klappen das ich emerge alsa-driver erfolgreich mache, aber alsconf findet nix, beim booten meldet er Fehler mit dem soundmodul intel8x0, [...]

 

Wenn du uns sagst was da steht, können wir dir evtl. sagen was du machen musst  :Wink: .

BTW, hast du in deiner "/etc/make.conf" die Variable "ALSA_CARDS" auf den korrekten Wert gesetzt?

 *Asmodan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  in der Anleitung steht noch ne sache die ich nicht weiss ie ich das überprüfen kann:
> ...

 

Hier geht es nur dadrum das der link auf die Sourcen des aktuell verwendeten Kernel zeigt. Du hast zwar mehrere kernel gebaut, aber ich vermute das du nur jeweils eine andere Konfiguration hattest, aber die Sourcen immer die gleichen waren. Oder hast du mehrere kernel Sources installiert? (Mehrere Einträge unter "/usr/src"??)

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Asmodan

Hab nur einmal die sourcen geladen:

ls -l

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jul 15 03:10 linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Jul 21 23:16 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

mein kernel selbst hab ich als nach boot kopiert:

ls -l

total 11439

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1140091 Jul 15 06:27 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1962785 Jul 21 23:21 asmodan <-------------- das soll der aktuelle Kernel sein

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jul 15 01:00 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     512 Jul 15 13:33 boot.0800

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Jul 15 13:01 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2335154 Jul 15 06:35 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2073052 Jul 15 18:09 kernel-asmodan-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2074648 Jul 15 06:27 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1959211 Jul 21 22:41 kernel-x86_64-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Jul 15 00:02 lost+found

-rw------- 1 root root   96256 Jul 21 23:26 map

meine make.conf:

----------------------------

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

WANT_MP="true"

USE="X dvd dvdr firefox mp3 mpeg jpg acpi mmx sse sse2 sse3 nvidia kde truetype$

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

FEATURES="ccache confcache"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"  <------------------müsste meine onboard KArte sein, MB: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

-------------------------------------

Dann mal die Info zur KArte:

lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

und die Fehlermeldung beim booten:

Loading ALSA modules ...

   Loading: snd-cad-0 ...

 FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.

   Loading: snd-seq ...

 ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

   Restoring mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option '---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

und dann die Hilfe zu dem Befehl - was mir ja nix bringt da er ja gar nix lädt, oder?Last edited by Asmodan on Sat Jul 21, 2007 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Aber du startest schon deinen aslsasound-daemon?

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Außerdem sind die Kanäle nicht gemutet?

Als Kde-Nutzer kannst du mal probieren

```
emerge kmix
```

Dann starten und während du mit audacious oder Amarok oder sonstwas Musik abspielst an den Reglern und sonstigen Steuerelementen rumspielen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Asmodan

alsasound wird beim booten gestartet, aber machts nicht, siehe ende post davor....

 /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * WARNING:  alsasound has already been started.

----------

## xraver

Für den ersten test kannst du ja den Treiber per hand laden.

```
modprobe snd-intel8x0
```

Danach einfach mal mit dmesg schauen was der Kernel sagt  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

Du musst aber vor dem Starten schon erst alsa konfigurieren...

```
# (als root)

# alsaconf
```

Da deine Karte auswählen, immer brav Enter, dann /etc/init.d/alsasound restart.

alsaconf findest du in media-sound/alsa-utils.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Asmodan

alsaconf findet keine soundkarte -

unter Vista funktioniert die aber ohne Probs.....

Boxen sind also auch ok  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Die Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa muss so geändert werden;

```
...

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

...
```

Danach ein update-modules ausführen und mit /etc/init.d/alsasound restart den Alsa-Service neu starten.

----------

## Asmodan

kannst du mal bitte die komplette alsa datei posten? bi mir steht da nix drin...

----------

## Asmodan

hmm also ich hab dann da noch nen paar infos, hilft ja alles nix:

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ich fange nochmal komplett von vorne an ------------------

----------

## xraver

 *Asmodan wrote:*   

> kannst du mal bitte die komplette alsa datei posten? bi mir steht da nix drin...

 

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1

options snd cards_limit=1
```

So siht es bei mir aus  :Wink: .

----------

## Asmodan

Also ich habs jetzt nochmal mit im Kernel versucht, leider werden die module nicht geladen und es kommt ne Fehlermldung:

Error inserting snd_hda_codec (.../snd-hda-codec.ko) Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

gleiches auch für : snd_hda_intel (../snd-hda-intel.ko)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP1213C  SV10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 234493056 512-byte hdwr sectors (120060 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 234493056 512-byte hdwr sectors (120060 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xC800 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xC808 irq 22

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9E7

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x967

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.2 to 64

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB400 irq 21

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xBC00 ctl 0xB802 bmdma 0xB408 irq 21

scsi4 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xC407

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xBC07

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 20, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v0.01 Keyboard [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xb (1900 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xb

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 2 devices found

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_codec: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_bus_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_pcms

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_queue_unsol_event

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_calc_stream_format

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_suspend

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_resume

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_build_controls

snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:08.0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:53:43 PDT 2006

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v0.01 Keyboard [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 6 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x8604

Adding 4008208k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4008208k

usb 1-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

input: Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard as /class/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

----------

## Asmodan

Problem bis auf weiteres verschoben - ich besorg mir ne andere Soundkarte....

----------

## xraver

Ich hab nochmals den ganzen Thread gelesen, konnte aber nicht wirklich erkennen welche Soundkarte du eigentlich nun besitzt.

Poste mal bitte die Ausgabe von lspci.

Kann ja gar net angehen das die nicht will und du dir extra ne neue einbaust  :Wink: .

----------

## Asmodan

hab ich weiter oben schon gepostet, ich hab nochmal neu installiert (vanilla 2.6.20.6 . sollte doch die aktuellste sein?)

und jetzt klappts mit den gleichen modulen - zumindest werden die geladen, dafür krieg ich kein x oder kde installiert - ich werd wohl doch suse nehmen müssen  :Wink: 

hier die ausgabe von lspci:

lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

--->da stimmt was nicht mit glibc, das brich immer mit fehlermeldungen dazu ab - ich mah mal emerge -C glibc - mal schauen ob ich das neu intallieren muss

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Asmodan wrote:*   

> ich mah mal emerge -C glibc - mal schauen ob ich das neu intallieren muss

 

Das würde ich lassen, oder dein System bootet erstmal nicht mehr hoch...

Die glibc ist wie wichtigste Systembibliothek. Wenn du die deinstallierst, läuft gar nix mehr.

----------

## Asmodan

Also ich habe alles neu gemacht, die kompletten anleitungen befolgt - und immernoch will das kernelmodul den alsa nicht starten:

Error: Failed to load neccessary drivers

Ich versuche jetzt über 1Woche Sound ans laufen zu kriegen, und die Hardware ist in Ordnung (Winxp 32, Winxp64, Vista 64 laufen- zumindest der Sound)

Wenn noch wer ne Idee hat - ich bin für alles zu haben.

Wenn ihr mehr Infos wollt - sagt was ihr braucht.

Thx 4 brainstorming.....

----------

## xraver

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was da nun genau schief läuft.

Vileicht hast du deine Konfiguration schon so vermurkst das wirklich nur eine Neuinstallation in Frage kommt.

Scheinbar bist du ja eh noch mit der Grundinstallation beschäftigt.

Nachdem du dein Basis System (stage3 und kernel) gebaut hast, gehe nach dieser Anleitung vor.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Eigentlich müsstest du nur deine Karte im Kernel aktivieren - das wars dann schon.

Ich verwende auch einen NVIDIA Chipsatz und mein Gerät wird wie deins auch von snd-hda-intel unterstützt.

Nochmal eine kurze Beschreibung wie du vorgehen solltest/könntest  :Wink: :

- Basis-System installieren (stage archiv)

- Kernel bauen und da bei den SoundOptionen einfach deine Karte auswählen

- Auf das Paket alsa-driver verzichten!!!

Nachdem du die Punkte abgearbeitet hast, das neue System booten. Wenn das snd-hda-intel Modul nicht schon geladen wurde, einfach mit modprobe -v snd-hda-intel laden.

IMHO müsste die Karte schon funktionieren, ist aber noch stumm geschaltet.

Dazu installierst du dir das Paket alsa-utils.

Mit alsamixer kannst du dann die Lautstärke einstellen.

Wie schon gesagt, verzichte bitte auf Geschichten wie alsa-driver oder auch das Tool alsaconf.

Sollte dann die Soundkarte funktionieren, kannst du mit der Einrichtung von /etc/init.d/alsasound fortfahren - womit du die Konfigartion deiner Karte auch schon beendet hast. (weiter oben findest du meine /etc/modules.d/alsa - so müsste deine Config dann auch aussehen)

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## Asmodan

Also, nach der kompletten neuinstallation scheint es zu funktionieren - allerdings hab ich diesmal auf die zusätzlichen Optionen im kernel verzichtet (OSS kompatibilität unter Alsa wie in der Anleitung - OSS selbst hab ich nie aktiv gehabt) , das heist, nur Sound support, Alsa das erste und Intel digital Audio - die Module werden fehlerfrei geladen - ob ich sound habe erfahre ich in ein paar stunden wenn kde fertig ist (emerge kde-meta, mit dsl 384)

----------

## franzf

Setze in deiner make.conf die Option

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch
```

Das lädt alle Pakete am Stück runter, während der Rest kompiliert. Da ist es wurscht ob du Mega-DSL oder Schnecken-DSL hast. Das kompilieren dauert nämlich meist länger als das runterladen.

Und ob Sound funktioniert kannst du auch mittels aplay an irgend einer Datei testen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Asmodan

OK, also KDE startet dann nach einigen kleineren Problemchen / die Reihenfolge wie kde-meta installiert sollte man mal aendern  :Wink: 

Sound hab ich trotydem nicht, abwohl module fehlerfrei gel;aden werden....

asmokiste asmodan # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

asmokiste asmodan # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_hda_intel ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

asmokiste asmodan #

Das sagt KDE dazu:

<Error Control Center>

Unable to start the sound server to retrieve possible sound I/O methods.

Only automatic detection will be available.

----aber dann passiert nix....

----------

## giga89

Der KDE-Soundserver "arts" hat damit erstmal nix zu tun. Gib mal in der Konsole alsaconf ein, sofern du die alsa-utils installiert hast. Da müssten die "Custom Alsa Settings" dann festgelegt werden.

Dann installiere Alsa-Mixer, starte ihn und stellt die Lautstärke nach deinen Bedürfnissen ein, ein "M" bedeutet Mute, du musst also m drücken um das Mute aufzuheben.

----------

## Asmodan

ja alsaconf&alsamixer gemacht, aber kde will immernoch nicht - muss ich den kde sound extra installieren? Ich habe doch schon extra kde-meta rein.... *grrr*

edit>

also ich kriege keine Fehlermeldung mehr beim Control Center - emerge arts hat da geholfen -

ABER> es kommt immernoch kein Ton...

----------

## xraver

Sicher das auch kein Soundkanal mute gestellt ist?

Default sind die Kanäle mute gestellt.

Einfach alsamixer öffen und schauen das kein MM unter den Balken steht.

Notfalls einfach mal M bei jeden Kanal drücken.

Beispiel hier; http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2898/bildschirmphoto7pn7.png (bei mir isses der Frontkanal  :Wink: )

----------

## Asmodan

da steht bei allen 00 und darunter hab ich alles auf 100 aufgedreht, aber bei nen paar sachen hab ich keine M/00 anzeige....

aber wenn ich

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop/start mache knacken die Boxen....

----------

## franzf

Da du ein emerge kde-meta gemacht hast, befindet sich auf deinem Rechner auch das kleine Programm kmix. Starte es mal und spiel an den Reglern rum. Bin mir sicher dass da noch irgendow ein PCM darauf wartet hochgedreht  bzw. geunmutet zu werden.

Ich hoffe du kriegst das dann so ans Laufen  :Wink: 

Evtl. auch zum Testen mal Audacious (bzw. gleich Amarok als kleines kde-Schmakerl) installieren und damit den Sound testen. Z.B. auf www.kde-look.org eines der vielen Sound-themes austesten (oder ein file in /usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds). Manchmal ist das mit den Systemounds so eine Sache...  :Wink: 

Im Übrigen: Nur arts installieren bringts nicht, wenn du in den USE-Flags "-arts" stehen hast. Wenn du arts verwenden willst muss mindestens kdelibs mit dem arts-Flag installiert sein. (-> kde-base/kdelibs arts eintragen in /etc/portage/package.use)

Ansonsten bei den Soundservereinstellungen im KControl als player aplay eintragen, das funktioniert immer  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Asmodan

Ok hab mplayer als Sound eingetragen  / es klappt......thx 4 help......

----------

## franzf

Super dass es nach dem Marathon jetzt endlich klappt (fühlt sich gut an, oder?  :Smile: )

Könntest du dann bitte noch den Thread-Titel auf [solved] setzen?

Einfach deinen ersten Post editieren und im Titel irgendwas anfügen, was auf die Lösung deines Problems hindeutet  :Wink: 

----------

